# Cleveland, Ohio Tabletop Game



## Veander (May 11, 2003)

I am looking for adult players in the Cleveland area.

Where?  Technically Lakewood, Ohio
When? Saturday nights, 3 weekends of the month usually
What? 3rd edition, Faerun (though in the future this is sure to change)
Who? I am 28.  Two other players are solid week to week.  One 30 (male), the other 45 (female), while I have one who is coming sporadically throughout summer (30 male).  We don't mind ages 18 and above.  We just lost 2 players to the summer months, btw, so this is why we are looking again.

When not enough players show I often have games of Chainmail or something fun for those who can show, though with smaller numbers who knows how that will work.

My email is mboozer@sbcglobal.net.  Feel free to email me about information.

Sincerely,

Mike Boozer (Veander)


----------

